# Stripping romex revisited



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

We talked about this last year but if possible I would like to see a slow motion video and close up of the linemans.
What I am referring to is the way the "This Old House" electrician strips the outer sheath of romex with linemans. I tried to explain it to a co-worker and he said that he had never seen anything like that done. I tried it a couple of times and all I did is make a mess and ruin the romex. 
So if there is anyone out there that can strip romex like that and can make a slow motion video could you please help us southerners out. 

Thanks LC


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

I do it with ***** but just barely squeeze it careful not to cut the wires just to slightly indent the sheath and pull


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I rough in every house, without exception, with linesman. Not sure if I can post a video but I will try tomorrow.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you very much.

LC


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I typically use my T-strippers. No, not the ones designed for 14-2 and 12-2. Normal T-strippers.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I rough in every house, without exception, with linesman. Not sure if I can post a video but I will try tomorrow.



You use your linesmans to strip the cable? Do you score the jacket or rip it with the plier nose like the guy on this old house?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> We talked about this last year but if possible I would like to see a slow motion video and close up of the linemans.
> What I am referring to is the way the "This Old House" electrician strips the outer sheath of romex with linemans. I tried to explain it to a co-worker and he said that he had never seen anything like that done. I tried it a couple of times and all I did is make a mess and ruin the romex.
> So if there is anyone out there that can strip romex like that and can make a slow motion video could you please help us southerners out.
> 
> Thanks LC


Grab some 14/2 and practice. Take your linesmen and give the romex a squeeze to score your cut, you must get a feel for it so you will not damage the conductors, you only want to score the sheath. Now take the cable bend it and pull it off...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I typically use my T-strippers. No, not the ones designed for 14-2 and 12-2. Normal T-strippers.



Same here. I use Klein 1011s for everything from 16 to 4 awg 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I score it with a utility knife and then pull it.

Then again I pee standing up, so it's no problem.


----------



## Error (Feb 12, 2014)

five.five-six said:


> I score it with a utility knife and then pull it. Then again I pee standing up, so it's no problem.


I use pocket knifes because they slide real nice on the bond wire and easy to sharpen when you dull them on other **** like that old cardboard Romex.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't go deep enough to hit the wire insulation. Just score it, crack it, pull it.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Can someone post a link to this please?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The fastest thing I ever got good at for this was using a linoleum knife, poke the point tip all the way thru the sheath and pull back towards you. That was from way way way way way way way back when I was working for a house wiring only company that had three guys turning out two houses a day. Everything was speed, and more speed. We made it fun by competing with each other, but after leaving I swore to never get caught up in that all is about speed, and not about quality mode ever again. It takes a bit of practice to not slice the insulation up , but once you get it down, nothing surpasses it.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> The fastest thing I ever got good at for this was using a linoleum knife, poke the point tip all the way thru the sheath and pull back towards you. That was from way way way way way way way back when I was working for a house wiring only company that had three guys turning out two houses a day. Everything was speed, and more speed. We made it fun by competing with each other, but after leaving I swore to never get caught up in that all is about speed, and not about quality mode ever again. It takes a bit of practice to not slice the insulation up , but once you get it down, nothing surpasses it.



Around here it was the Klein telecommunications knife. Like the one that comes with the scissors, but you can buy it separate. the blade has a nice wedge shape to it. I still carry mine in my 2 pocket nail pouch every day. Sharpen it when it gets dull. Replace it when I loose it.

I spent two years at a custom town home development. Just like the speed, the only thing that kept it interesting was roughing without crossing to many wires on the beam in the basement. I would go back and look and always see some wire that should have been pulled first or last and try and do it different on the next one. It really messed up the look when all the staples were all nice in rows.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you guys strip the sheath before or after you put the wire in the box?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Do you guys strip the sheath before or after you put the wire in the box?


Usually after but it depends.

I use a utility knife to strip romex. Never got the hang of linemans for it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Do you guys strip the sheath before or after you put the wire in the box?


Always before. Only exception is the panel.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Knipex 98 55 knife


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Always before. Only exception is the panel.


Sometimes I'll just score it and crack it outside the box and leave the sheeth to help get all the wires in, then slide the sheeths off.


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

five.five-six said:


> Sometimes I'll just score it and crack it outside the box and leave the sheeth to help get all the wires in, then slide the sheeths off.


That's how I do it also- except I use my Ideal 14/2 or 12/2 romex strippers to score it.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I usually use a knife but in a pinch (say in an attic and didn't bring my knife) I'll strip it with my linemans. I usually use the edge of the pliers and rip the sheath instead of the cutters. The cutter way I use when I'm using a fish tape or glow rods and am not worried about the wire end.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

You would not believe what comes up when I searched for " video of lineman strippers "!  :laughing:

Borgi


----------



## nof123 (May 14, 2011)

I can do it the 'this old house' way and the squeeze method without damaging the conductor insulation.

I've also had 2 different bosses look at me like I was ******ed doing it both ways.

Another method is to pinch the end of the cable and then hold 1 conductor and peel it back. I do that with 10 wire and with live cables at times.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I use the Klein strippers with the notches for stripping 14-2 and 12-2 sheath. It's the fastest way and never nicks the conductor insulation. I strip Romex before putting it into a box. I'll never understand why people would want to reach into the back of a box to strip the cable.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

HackWork said:


> I use the Klein strippers with the notches for stripping 14-2 and 12-2 sheath. It's the fastest way and never nicks the conductor insulation. I strip Romex before putting it into a box. I'll never understand why people would want to reach into the back of a box to strip the cable.


I agree, if members here aren't using the Klein 14-12, then they are seriously behind the times. That one tool, a hammer, a screwdriver and a drill are all you need to run romex. Always strip it before entering the box.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Leave it to the Germans.










http://www.ultimategarage.com/shop/part.php?products_id=4253


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

When will Klein make a 14/3-12/3 wire stripper?:no:

I guess everyone just uses their 14/2-12/2 strippers to score and snap three wire?

I still like the Klein cable splicers knife (4420) whether I am scoring or slicing. I never have to oil them, like I would have to do with my 14/2-12/2 strippers that rust away in my "Never use" tool bag. The pivot screw never loosens up or binds either.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I'll never understand why people would want to reach into the back of a box to strip the cable.












That was the method used in on region I worked in.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> That was the method used in on region I worked in.


I still don't see the point. It's still harder to do something at the back of the box than in free air.

As someone else mentioned, I make the cut outside of the box and then pull the conductors in with the sheath still on. As I pull it into the box, as soon as the cut is inside the box the sheath slides right off.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

cabletie said:


> When will Klein make a 14/3-12/3 wire stripper?:no:


They do:











Klein 14/3, 12/3 cable strippers.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Seems like there are a lot of different tools that you can use.. Personally I use my knife, since I carry it anyway to strip wires larger than #8... I also strip them before entering them into the box or panel...

Then again I have ran a very small fraction of romex compared to many others on here..

https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/...linemans-skinning-knife-hook-blade-notch-ring


----------



## WantAndAble (Feb 19, 2015)

90% of what I do is pull and splice romex/loomed. 

I use an exacto knife to strip sheathing. Shove the blade through between the ground and conductor and then slide it down the ground, cutting it off at the start point after. Before entering into the box. Except for panels. For panels it's much faster to enter first. I've seen every way, my method and the dedicated 14-2 strippers are the fastest in my opinion.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I use a razor knife for 3/c cable. It's cheap and the blades are easy to replace. For most work I also use the Klein 14/12. I can't really understand why anyone would use another tool when there is one that is purpose made for the task.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I use a razor knife for 3/c cable. It's cheap and the blades are easy to replace. For most work I also use the Klein 14/12. I can't really understand why anyone would use another tool when there is one that is purpose made for the task.


It reminds me of the old fashion guys who use a hacksaw to strip MC cable saying it's way faster than anything else. Then when they go toe to toe with a first-year apprentice armed with a Rotosplit and lose by a mile, they are filled with excuses :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> It reminds me of the old fashion guys who use a hacksaw to strip MC cable saying it's way faster than anything else. Then when they go toe to toe with a first-year apprentice armed with a Rotosplit and lose by a mile, they are filled with excuses :laughing:


I think it's just pride and an unwillingness to try new things (like LED's with me :whistling2::laughing::jester:.)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The 14-2 and 12-2 stripping pliars is the bomb, for a while till they get tweaked or the spring flies off into the garbage on the jobsite and you can't find it, at which point the razor knife comes back into play...

I haven't owned a tile knife in decades, or an electricians knife for that matter either.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Do you guys strip the sheath before or after you put the wire in the box?


Always before, that way if you damage a conductor, you can still replace the cable before the drywall goes up.



480sparky said:


> Always before. Only exception is the panel.


Panels too



macmikeman said:


> The fastest thing I ever got good at for this was using a linoleum knife, but once you get it down, nothing surpasses it.


Don't do any resi now, but the linoleum knife is still my favourite when I put on the tools.
Cheap to buy when you break off the tip or lose it.
Good size wooden handle for holding onto when skinning larger conductors.


----------



## minichopper6hp (Apr 19, 2014)

The romex nowadays the sheathing practically falls of on its own


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

wcord said:


> Always before, that way if you damage a conductor, you can still replace the cable before the drywall goes up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I pitch those knives into the bush when someone brings it out.. They aren't allowed on lots of sites here anyway...


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> hey aren't allowed on lots of sites here anyway...


why aren't they allowed ?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I use the Klein strippers with the notches for stripping 14-2 and 12-2 sheath. It's the fastest way and never nicks the conductor insulation. I strip Romex before putting it into a box. I'll never understand why people would want to reach into the back of a box to strip the cable.


I learned to strip the sheath after it was popped into the box when I was doing production resi for a stint. My old man strips before, and for whatever reason it seems faster doing it post-boxed. Now I do 50/50 since I haven't done new resi in a bit. Renovations the time difference is 100% negligible and I do what I want.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

wcord said:


> why aren't they allowed ?


Against the client's policy... Unless you are installing lino.. Electricians are allowed to use a small group of knives, usually shown with pictures during their orientation... A few places are going to spring retractable style knives or trade specific knives...


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

glen1971 said:


> Against the client's policy... Unless you are installing lino.. Electricians are allowed to use a small group of knives, usually *shown with pictures during their orientation...* A few places are going to spring retractable style knives or trade specific knives...


Last big site I was at, we had to take a half day course on using a friggin knife. The infamous "Chemco knife" :laughing:

Sad part is, during orientation my foreman informed me that one of our guys was given three days off without pay, because he cut himself with a knife. 👎

Borgi


----------



## milwaukee4life (Dec 16, 2016)

Anybody using a hawkbill to strip 14/3?


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

milwaukee4life said:


> Anybody using a hawkbill to strip 14/3?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I don't do much resi anymore but that's how I learned. When I was doing lots I did end up buying a pair of those Klein loomex strippers, and they were great. But they got lost and now I deal with loomex so infrequently it didn't make sense to buy another pair. But I always have a hook knife with me, so that's what I use now for that kind of thing.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

milwaukee4life said:


> Anybody using a *hawkbill to strip 14/3?*
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yes, still do. I use an old Klein knife for almost everything. Usually a dull blade works best for NMD. Be careful stripping NMD, It's an art! :jester:

When I strip 14/3, I carefully open it up at the length I need, and gently pull off the sheath while twisting. No not while dancing. 

Whatever works for you. :thumbsup:

Borgi


----------



## milwaukee4life (Dec 16, 2016)

Hahahhaha oh dont get me wrong ive stripped enough nmd to know what im doing im just curious as to how to go about 14/3 with a hook


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

five.five-six said:


> I don't go deep enough to hit the wire insulation. Just score it, crack it, pull it.


I use to do the same until recently. Since hiring an apprentice I got us both these http://www.homelectrical.com/nm-cab...74017.1.html?gclid=CLjF6bfjhtECFYpWDQodNU4LqQ because I don't want a newbie slicing the wires insulation, causing shorts later. To be honest I like this cheap little thing


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Over the years I have used a tool like the cable ripper, from Ideal I think, the stripper from Ideal or Klein and a knife. I use a knife blade more than anything simply because its what I have near me when the need arrives. I have sliced an inch or so in the end of a 12 or 14-2 cable and used the ground to rip the cable. This works better on longer runs than short runs.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I just score the sheathing with a razor and break it a little. Once the cable is in the box and stapled the pull off the sheathing and paper. That's just me though.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> I just score the sheathing with a razor and break it a little. Once the cable is in the box and stapled the pull off the sheathing and paper. That's just me though.


Angled ***** are good too. Just bite down just enough to weaken the insulation and pull. I've done both methods, but I prefer the razor.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Would still like to see a slow motion movie from someone who strips romex like the This Old House electrician.

LC


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

i dont do residential, but when i work on my house these were what i used. i LOVE them! worked flawlessly every time.

ive learned to use my linesman to strip romex as well, just need to be careful


----------

